# Canadian Changes



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Ryansa said:


> Hi I am from South Africa, I just wanted to know if I had to migrate to Canada and work as an electrician, would there be a difference in the field of working and is there like a test you have to do. We use 50hz here, I know the frequency could be different and the way of choosing cable size for voltage drops will be at a different standard but is there anything else that different.
> 
> Anyone with information will greatly be appreciated.


Most if not all provinces, required you to be a licensed electrician or indentured apprentice.
There is a national test ( Red Seal) which once passed, gets your license.
CEC 2012 is about 700 pages of codes, tables, and another 300 pages of details and explanations. 
Frequency, voltage, product, techniques are different from South Africa.


----------



## Ryansa (May 25, 2014)

Thanks I have my red seal but for South Africa, would I need to do a test in Canada to get another red seal for Canada.


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey RyanSA can you post a link that has your Electrical Code book or rules? I am interested in what the differences are. Thanks

and Yes, you would have to write the Certificate of Qualification here. I wrote in March and there was an Australian guy writing too. He said he was licensed back home.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Ryansa said:


> Thanks I have my red seal but for South Africa, would I need to do a test in Canada to get another red seal for Canada.


AFAIK - yes
The qualifications of foreign trades men are all over the map.
There are some very excellent programs in some countries, and some really trashy programs, if they even exist.
Even the States, which has similar code requirements, doesn't have a standard for training their tradesmen. Doesn't mean they can't install the system as per the CEC, just means there is nothing that is easily compared against.
Acceptance of foreign qualifications is a very political issue. There is the protectionist side, and the public safety side.
I have hired foreign trained electricians who challenged the exam. And have had both excellent and crappy men. So I can't even make a opinion either way.

Saskatchewan did a study on the topic, but nothing has come of it yet.
http://www.saskapprenticeship.ca/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/FQR_Final_March2011.pdf




From 
AUSTRALIA-CANADA ROUNDTABLE ON 
FOREIGN QUALIFICATION RECOGNITION 
April 13-15, 2011 

"The interprovincial “Red Seal” journeyperson certificate is 
automatically recognized in all participating provinces and territories. Provincially-issued journeypersoncertificates are also recognized at face value if they represent the same scope of work. Every effort is made to accommodate foreign trained workers although automatic recognition is not granted due to 
the inability to accurately determine the equivalency of foreign training and certificates to Canadian practices; therefore, work experience documentatiofrom employers is  a key component of 
certification preparation."


----------



## Ryansa (May 25, 2014)

Maple_Syrup25 said:


> Hey RyanSA can you post a link that has your Electrical Code book or rules? I am interested in what the differences are. Thanks
> 
> and Yes, you would have to write the Certificate of Qualification here. I wrote in March and there was an Australian guy writing too. He said he was licensed back home.


I managed to find this, hope it helps.
_www.nrs.*eskom*.co.za/nrs/Specifications/NRS%20034-1%20(0.4).pdf_


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Ryansa said:


> I managed to find this, hope it helps.
> _www.nrs.*eskom*.co.za/nrs/Specifications/NRS%20034-1%20(0.4).pdf_


This looks like it is design criteria for the supply authority distribution network.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm thinking you have as much a clue about wiring in Canada as I do about wiring in South Africa.

Zero.

So sure you have to write the exams and pass. Then of course you have to show your employer you can do the mechanical end of things too.


----------



## Ryansa (May 25, 2014)

daveEM said:


> I'm thinking you have as much a clue about wiring in Canada as I do about wiring in South Africa.
> 
> Zero.
> 
> So sure you have to write the exams and pass. Then of course you have to show your employer you can do the mechanical end of things too.


Ya pretty much, here is our installation regulations if that helps in any way.

http://www.labour.gov.za/DOL/legisl...ation-ohs-electrical-installation-regulations


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Maple_Syrup25 said:


> Hey RyanSA can you post a link that has your Electrical Code book or rules? I am interested in what the differences are. Thanks
> 
> and Yes, you would have to write the Certificate of Qualification here. I wrote in March and there was an Australian guy writing too. He said he was licensed back home.


I think I found their code book:

http://www.emsd.gov.hk/emsd/e_download/pps/pub/COP_E.pdf

SA has rules which are similar but with different terminologies. Looks like they are based on the European IEC rules


----------

